# Good 3 inch muffler for turbo setups? Summit = Fail.



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

FAIL! Summit turbo performance mufflers = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I ordered a 3 inch turbo muffler for my 79 Rabbit with an AEB. What I got was something I won't even think about running. My current magnaflow is 2.25 and straight thru. I ordered a 3 inch because I wanted a 3 inch muffler...NOT a damn muffler with a 3 inch inlet and oulet that goes immediately to a 2.25 inside
















So I'm thinking about going with a Borla XR1 which is straight thru and TRUE 3 inch. Are there any other mufflers that are straight thru?
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Good 3 inch muffler for turbo setups? Summit = Fail. (vdubspeed)*

Magnaflow or Aero turbine


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4405689


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://vibrantperformance.com/...id=50


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I have a complete 3" with nothing at all.. but it sounds more like a truck then a car.







I'll be putting one of these on this winter. I love the sound of magnaflows on pretty much every motor I've heard them on. 
http://hottexhaust.com/StainlessRound.htm
I'll likely go with a 4" or 5" round body.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeebus)*

3" Turbo back w/ a Magnaflow on my VRT. Not obnoxious, but definitely has some noise to it. I'm pretty happy with it. Nice deep growl/rumble to it, but not obnoxious. I'd add a resonator if you really want things quiet.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (slc92)*

magnaflow. 3inch in, dual 2.5inch out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq5G4aJ-xnU


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*

I almost posted the same exact thing. I'm looking for a muffler for my golf. Right now I have 3"DP to high flow and that just dumps pre gas tank. It wakes the neighbors when I drive it to work at 2:30am twice a month


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4405689

very nice. I love my magnaflow currently. Might have to stick with em.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Simmons has got some nice mufflers


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

i have a brand new magnaflow 3in stainless straight through muffler if anyone wants! pretty much a perfect fit on vw's. i have the bigger body one on my car and its been on there for 4 years with no problems. ill get the part number later if anyones interested.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_http://vibrantperformance.com/...id=50

great muffler for turbo cars, quiet and low key


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (.therealvrt)*

Ive used a bunch 3" inline race mufflers. all of them ive blown them out. even the magnaflow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Moroso makes an awesome race muffler. its an inline with a spiral design. can never get blown out.
it sounds great on VRT's. best $51 ive ever spent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.jegs.com/p/Moroso/M...02/-1


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hoodita)*

it's not straight thru though? I liket the spiral idea but it seems the magnaflow would flow better with a straight thru design?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed)*

I have made 2 3" catless turbobacks using a pair of magnaflows and they are quiet and sound amazing.
FWD TT - 5" round with larger 18x5x8 oval 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBjTSUBzDow
AWD TT - 4" round with a 14x5x8 oval
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LWpuy3B6CA


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hoodita)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoodita* »_Ive used a bunch 3" inline race mufflers. all of them ive blown them out. even the magnaflow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Moroso makes an awesome race muffler. its an inline with a spiral design. can never get blown out.
it sounds great on VRT's. best $51 ive ever spent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.jegs.com/p/Moroso/M...02/-1


that muffler is ass, i ran it on my vrt and had to turn up the duty on my boost controller about 10% to compensate for the restriction. Absolutely the worst muffler out there


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (.therealvrt)*

I was just talking about the noise factor. Im sure pushing high boost it wouldnt flow very well. 

Im only running 6-9psi. So im not really seeing the benefit of the 3" turbo back yet. 
My VRT was louder than any harley out there and this muffler most defiinitely did the trick for me.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

Stil loving my magnaflow.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ermNd9B7jw


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

I put magnaflow on every exhaust I make ...
Single 3.0" Magnaflow on a 1.8T. Nothing between the turbo and muffler : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfDFMXDZJB0
(Sorry for the stupidities being said throughout the video, my brother and I act real stupid when together).


_Modified by Agtronic at 12:55 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*

I'm pretty much sold on Magnaflow. I can pick one up for about $70 bucks brand new!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed)*

i was gonna copy this one, but $ hasn't been there lately
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.therealvrt)*

http://vibrantperformance.com/...id=50quiet NOT at all bro i got that on my vrt 3" straight pipe with that muffler stupid loud but sounds insain like no other vrt 
will make a video this week 


_Modified by obd2vr6 at 2:19 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
that muffler is ass, i ran it on my vrt and had to turn up the duty on my boost controller about 10% to compensate for the restriction. Absolutely the worst muffler out there


one more for this muffler sucking big time, big restriction gave me 300rpms slower spool and got an annoying whistle after a year of running it.


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_
one more for this muffler sucking big time, big restriction gave me 300rpms slower spool and got an annoying whistle after a year of running it. 


Thats what I get for buying a POS product made in the USA.








o well live and learn


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hoodita)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoodita* »_Ive used a bunch 3" inline race mufflers. all of them ive blown them out. even the magnaflow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Moroso makes an awesome race muffler. its an inline with a spiral design. can never get blown out.
it sounds great on VRT's. best $51 ive ever spent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.jegs.com/p/Moroso/M...02/-1


when you burn up the magnaflows, like road race rotary engines
cut the side open & fill it with lava rocks











_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 11:28 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Good 3 inch muffler for turbo setups? Summit = Fail. (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_FAIL! Summit turbo performance mufflers = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So I'm thinking about going with a Borla XR1 which is straight thru and TRUE 3 inch. Are there any other mufflers that are straight thru?
Thanks,
Jason


i've got this on my vr6t with 3" dp and no cat. this is loud, sounds like a v8 with more rumble


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Good 3 inch muffler for turbo setups? Summit = Fail. (fnvr6t)*

ive got a borla xr1, no complaints..


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Good 3 inch muffler for turbo setups? Summit = Fail. (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_
i've got this on my vr6t with 3" dp and no cat. this is loud, sounds like a v8 with more rumble









yeah but the design is trash. The intlet pipe goes from 3 to 2.25 and then slams into the back wall(blow out much) and then the air has to travel all the way to the back of the muffler then back out the outlet pipe.
I'll take a straight thru ANYDAY for a turbo application.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_http://vibrantperformance.com/...id=50

im running that one, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq1YGBeo9bs

i run just that muffler, no cat, no res.
i also have a open dump on my wastegate


_Modified by instg8r at 4:10 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (instg8r)*

Magnaflow ordered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed)*

got a real muffler in just now.
I can't believe I even bought that Summit ****. I already txtd the guy that told me to buy it. I'm going to have him swing by today and explain again why the summit 3 inch is SO GOOD!
Anyway...the Magnaflow is a true 3 inch muffler that is straight through. My gt28rs will appreciate it.
Oh yeah...****ty summit muffler shipped to my door = $41.
Magnaflow shipped to my door = $78
A $37 dollar difference for way more flow!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed)*

i got a summit glass pack. its 3" straigh through. ill look for a pic. i think i paid 40 new


----------



## philsvw (Mar 3, 2005)

i had the borla on mine loved it


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (philsvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glasspack


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

i've got a flowmaster 40....havent tried anything else..dont know if its good or not..but its quiet when i need it to be and load when i want it to be and sounds fairly decent..
but no ones mentioned flowmaster on here at all...so i'll assume it blows goats


----------

